# Namensvorschlag für Hexenmeister



## Hornswoogle (26. April 2008)

hallo da drausen

möchte gerne meinen namen Ändern lassen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich einen blöden namen habe,nun wollte ich mal euch nach einen guten namen fragen der für meinen Hexenmeister passen würde

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (26. April 2008)

Nudin oder Nodonn sind 2 Namen von Dunklen Magiern aus Die Zwerge! Das wäre ein Menschen HM dann!

EDIT: Erster ^^


----------



## Luck0r (26. April 2008)

Kazzard


----------



## CfX (26. April 2008)

Auf Proudmoore an meinen Mage vergeben^^ (aber auch gut für WL): Theramir


----------



## Cerafin (26. April 2008)

such dir einfach einen gegenstand aus und versuche die buchstaben etwas umzudrehen oder denk dir spontan was aus und schau ob es dir gefällt und ob man es gut aussprechen kann. dann kannst du ja noch schaue ob es noch jemanden mit diesem namen gibt und wenn es dich stört weiter suchen. oder schau im internet nach übersetzungsprogrammen ins spanische oder lateinische oder was auch immer und suche dir ein wort aus was deinen Hexer bzw. alle hexer charakteresiert. das kannst du dann übersetzen! einfach bissal kreativität zeigen. den sich von anderen nen namen geben lassen ist doch doof!


----------



## agolbur (26. April 2008)

shádôwèvîldéàthkîllér


----------



## Fauzi (26. April 2008)

DoTatello ^^


----------



## Zhou Tai (26. April 2008)

Ich find Dardeed gut


----------



## chopi (26. April 2008)

sag uns mal am besten die rasse,denn davon sollte man ausgehn

ein orc jäger kann z.b. blug heissen
ein nachtelfe eher nicht


----------



## Hornswoogle (26. April 2008)

hallo

bin ein orc


----------



## Sentenced-Dalvengyr (26. April 2008)

peter


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Omgichsetzdirdotsuanfkopfundbindannvollimbaobwohlichtotallowskillhabeundnurdreit
astendrücke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (26. April 2008)

warwasichwargradafk


----------



## Rurack (26. April 2008)

HarryDotter


----------



## böseee (26. April 2008)

ichgebdirdotsundrenndannweg und dann noch mit titel

ichgebdirdotsundrenndannweg von der zerschmetterte sonne


----------



## Kampftrinker13 (26. April 2008)

Nachtelf_Jäger schrieb:


> Nudin oder Nodonn sind 2 Namen von Dunklen Magiern aus Die Zwerge! Das wäre ein Menschen HM dann!
> 
> EDIT: Erster ^^



Wobei beide die selbe Person sind. Nudin gut, Noddon böse (obwohl böse nicht das richtige Wort ist - sagen wir einfach mal; Er bversucht die Welt zu retten in dem er sie zerstört und neu aufzieht ;p)


----------



## Thranduilo (26. April 2008)

naja
nodonn war/ist eben von nem bösen dämon besessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nudin passt meiner meinung nach zu jeder klasse
doch denke ich das der name schon vergeben ist


----------



## Carped (26. April 2008)

Hmmm...

Hexenmeister haben ja normalerweise "Böse" Namen und keine Namen wie : Hasibär oder so.
Von daher kann man solche "knuddel" Namen weglassen.

Vielleicht gefällt dir einer von denen:
Debrek
Virote
Demlok
Ceeber
Larbek
...

Wenn du noch mehr willst, sag bescheid, es wäre auch besser wenn man Rasse und Geschlecht wüsste, denn ich habe es bisher aus den beiträgen nicht herausgelesen.

Gruß
Carped aka Neyilo


----------



## Apex (26. April 2008)

nenn ihn Feardotcom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacklemon (26. April 2008)

Apex schrieb:


> nenn ihn Feardotcom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den haste vom server shattrath^^


sei kreativ und nenn ihn Curse o.O


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Kreativ? Kannste haben:

Hexer!

BÄM!


----------



## Carped (26. April 2008)

Es geht noch kreativer:

Hexenmeister !

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM

Edit: Oder nen ihn :  Elgoowsnorh


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Wie wärs mit:

WARLOKK


----------



## Hornswoogle (26. April 2008)

hallo

Hatt den jemand von euch schonmal Name geändert,weiss auch das auf mich da Kosten zukommen,,,aber kann ich da gleich wieder weiterspielen oder  wird mein character einige zeit nicht ereichbar sein???


ach Ja bin ein Hexenmeister---->Orc---->  Mänlich hier der link zum Character
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Ganndalf


----------



## *Thunderstruk* (26. April 2008)

Sirdotalot

oder mach einmal *Kopfüberdietastaturroll* dann haste auch nen schönen namen!


----------



## mckayser (26. April 2008)

Noobkind

ist aber sicher schon vergeben


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Hornswoogle schrieb:


> Hatt den jemand von euch schonmal Name geändert,weiss auch das auf mich da Kosten zukommen,,,aber kann ich da gleich wieder weiterspielen oder  wird mein character einige zeit nicht ereichbar sein???


Sofort erreichbar. War zumindest bei meinen Twinks so.


----------



## Nightwraith (26. April 2008)

Rurack schrieb:


> HarryDotter


geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Crazzak


----------



## Luk0as (26. April 2008)

isanuen fänd ich nen collen name oder kobinire irgendwelche sachen 

z.B kin -son


----------



## agolbur (26. April 2008)

Hartzfear


----------



## Zorkal (26. April 2008)

Nork


----------



## Shibbey (26. April 2008)

wie wärs mit:

Hartzfear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: war zu spät :<


----------



## Nachtmann (26. April 2008)

Altffear


----------



## Schobert (26. April 2008)

Mein favourit: LolDot     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (26. April 2008)

Wenn du mensch wärst:
Ich_kämpf_für_jemand_der_nicht_mal_haare_am_sack_hat
XD


----------



## Deathfury (26. April 2008)

Hornswoogle schrieb:


> hallo da drausen
> 
> möchte gerne meinen namen Ändern lassen,
> 
> ...


Ehm ich finde Yarox toll oder Shadowrespawn^^ mfg death


----------



## Tianare (26. April 2008)

Hemedot


----------



## Kiyon (26. April 2008)

dotterheini^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. April 2008)

Hornswoogle


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2008)

krasrekar
hoert sich irgendwie gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (26. April 2008)

Selbst in WarCraft  III gibts nen Schreckenslord der heißt Fearoth, lol


----------



## Anaryon (26. April 2008)

hm ntipp, ich nehm mir immer eins meiner Lieblingsfantasy bücher, nehm einen Namen daraus und schreib ihn ein bisschen um. Da findet man dann meist was


----------



## tyrokz (26. April 2008)

naja also die die hier diese tollen kommentare von sich geben sollten sich auch mal was neues einfallen lassen..
das genauso low  wie die freaks die sich mensch mages erstellen und dann xbladesmasherx mit allen sonderzeichen die es gibt benennen. einfach low und total zusammenhangslos!

lauf halt einfach mal durch og/thrallmar oder sonst ne orc stadt und lass dich von npc namen ispirieren, ohne die einfach zu kopieren.

ps. hättest lieber n ud als warlock nehmen sollen weil tod und verderbnis <grüner xxl kobolt :X naja geschmack halt


gl


----------



## smutje (26. April 2008)

wenn weiblich, dann: bibi blocksberg ... die beste hexe wo gibt


----------



## Jubberwalkie (26. April 2008)

Zabrax


----------



## Autsch08 (26. April 2008)

Dosenöffner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (26. April 2008)

Vvarloææ


----------



## Mâêdrôm (26. April 2008)

DRUIDE


----------



## Murgul5 (26. April 2008)

Nimm einen, der DIR einfällt, denn du wirst ansonsten ein bisschen unzufrieden mit dem Namen sein. Spätestens wenn der Char 70 ist...


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (26. April 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> shádôwèvîldéàthkîllér






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



böseee schrieb:


> ichgebdirdotsundrenndannweg und dann noch mit titel
> 
> ichgebdirdotsundrenndannweg von der zerschmetterte*N* sonne






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (26. April 2008)

XLêgóläsX


----------



## Sukie (27. April 2008)

Wie wärs mit Harry Pöter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (27. April 2008)

Diane Norris die Schwester von Chuck


----------



## ego1899 (27. April 2008)

was mich viel mehr interessieren würde, wie heißt dein char denn zurzeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss ja echt schlimm sein wenn du schon im forum nach guten namen fragst... das die hälfte hier nich gerade ernstzunehmende antworten sind war zu erwarten, das bietet sich einfach an ^^

also ich würd mir in die namensgebung von nichts und niemanden reinreden lassen... du denkst jetzt vielleicht das du hier auf einmal nen vorschlag liest und das genau der name is den du wolltest auf den du aber nich gekommen bist aber ich bezweifel das das passiert ^^

überleg dir einfach selbst einen, so schwer isses nich... stellt sich eigentlich nur die frage nach klasse, geschlecht und rasse und der rest is einfach dein persönlicher geschmack. mehr heroisch, mehr was böses fieses, das is ganz allein dein ding...

ausm lateinischen lässt sich zum beispiel vieles bilden... naja du machst das schon ^^


----------



## Ghrodan (27. April 2008)

die gleiche frage wie ego1899 hab ich mir auch gestellt...was zum teufel hast du für einen charnamen...dann bin ich auf deinen link gegangen und tadaa...Kazragore...mhh...so schlimm find ich den namen ehrlich gesagt nich, also hab in dem thread zumindest nix besseres gelesen...aber immerhin hast du n paar gute tipps bekommen...such dir einen begriff der zu deinem char passt und übersetz ihn ins spanische oder lat...spanisch würd ich dir empfehlen wenns einfach nur exotisch klingen soll, willst du aber seriös und ernsthaft erscheinen, würde ich sagen du wählst eine lateinische übersetzung...

MfG, Goethe


----------



## Devinitys (27. April 2008)

Klobürste


----------



## Geige (27. April 2008)

Balendil
so heißt mein gnome-hexer


----------



## kingkryzon (27. April 2008)

machs mal so^^ mein schami heist schataro scha=schamane ta=taure ro=kA einfach nur ein ende such bei dem charakter macher schirm iwelche wörter und bastel daraus n namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brightwhite (27. April 2008)

Woher soller WIR wissen, welcher Name für DEINEN Hexer, der Richtige ist ?

vllt. findest du hier was.


----------



## Dronkar (27. April 2008)

Mensch Hexenmeister: Morbus, Aureus , 
Untot: Cronx, Carlon
Gnom: Treas, Tarask
Wenn das nichts für dich ist, schau mal ein paar Fantsy - Bücher durch

Wären meine Vorschläge.

...


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2008)

- Mexenheister
- Succubussi
- Wichtellover
- Dotbot
- Fearzigdots


----------



## Mishua (27. April 2008)

britney fears 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elitebttler (27. April 2008)

Murlokk, wu ah ah ah, Mörder Gag O_o


----------



## Mishua (27. April 2008)

wurde schon gesagt das es n hexer forum gibt?^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> wurde schon gesagt das es n hexer forum gibt?^^




Schon klar, aber das war Imba und wird grade generft. Solange isses zu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octacron (27. April 2008)

Naja, sind ja echt viele "Supertolle" Namen. 
Ob das weiterhilft .....ka

Falls Du nicht weiterkommst mit den geilen Vorschlägen hier:

http://www.larisweb.de/tools/namen_gen_ork.php

Dort findest Du eventuell einen der besser zu nem Orc passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spass damit, und auch für alle anderen Vorposter mal interessant, damit diese "echt geilen Namen" mal von den Servern verschwinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (27. April 2008)

Nenn ihn : Dethhexx (untoter hexer), Menschhex (Mensch hexer), Gnomhexx (Gnom hexer) oder mýdòtspwnu


----------



## Tronicon (27. April 2008)

Hab zwar nur die erste seite überflogen, aber wer sowas fragt der sollte sich dann gimp nennen.
Geh mal raus, damit mal was Sauerstoff im Hirn ankommt.
Ansonsten ist für sowas immer Google dein freund.


----------



## Briefklammer (27. April 2008)

nenn ihn Hexenmeisterx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann bin ich nich alleine mit so nem namen^^


----------



## Zhadrak (27. April 2008)

Horrorhorst


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2008)

Octacron schrieb:


> Viel Spass damit, und auch für alle anderen Vorposter mal interessant, damit diese "echt geilen Namen" mal von den Servern verschwinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke wir werden das jetzt alle so machen, dass jeder der nen neuen Char erstellt vorher dich fragt, und du entscheidest, dann ob der Name OK ist oder nicht.

Dann musst du dich in Zukunft weniger ärgern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (27. April 2008)

Octacron schrieb:


> Naja, sind ja echt viele "Supertolle" Namen.
> Ob das weiterhilft .....ka
> 
> Falls Du nicht weiterkommst mit den geilen Vorschlägen hier:
> ...



Äh.. denk doch mal bitte drüber nach wieviele dieser "echt geilen" Vorschläge ernst gemeint waren .., und außerdem finde ich die Vorschläge, die 'Dein' Generator ausspuckt katastrophal ... wirre aneinander Reihung von Konsonanten: "KRGGDISH KUOP" *kopschüttel*


----------



## grauschopf (27. April 2008)

Dotter...,.

schlicht und ergreifend


----------

